# Help with connections and setting up components



## ARNDACK (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd like to know if anyone can walk me through making the proper connections using the best type of connectors for my system. I would also appreciate suggestions on what settings I should use for the system.
My room is a family room. It's about 18' x 12' with 8' ceilings and carpeted. 
The system includes:
1) Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS A/V Receiver
2) Panasonic TC-P50G10 Plasma HDTV
3) Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blue-ray
4) HDTV DVR Digital Cable - Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8240 HDC
5) Sony DVP-NC600 CD/DVD Player
6) Sony CDP-CX153 CD Player
7) Sony TC-WR565 Dual Cassette Deck
8) Sony SLV-M11HF VCR
9) Philips CDR880 CD Recorder
10) Polk LSi9 Front Speakers
11) Polk LSiFX Surround Speakers
12) Polk LSiC Center Channel Speaker
13) Polk PSW10 Powered Subwoofer
14) Klipsch AW 400 Outdoor Speakers (hard-wired)
15) Recoton Wireless Speaker System W400 (speakers in a different room)
Thanks,
Dano


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi there. Welcome to the Shack.

Well, first off, you will need HDMI from the cable box and BluRay to the HDTV. I am not familiar with the Pioneer receiver. Does it have HDMI switching and upscaling of other inputs?

If it does switch/upscale, then you can run everything through it first and just run one HDMI cable to the TV.

The Sony DVD player will most likely need component video (3 cable bundle for video) and some sort of audio connection (optical, coax digital). You will have to check on the back to make sure.

The CD player and cassette deck will only need stereo RCA cables.

For speakers, you can get away with 14 gauge wire for all the wiring, but I like to go with 12 gauge to be safe and overdo it. This way I never worry about louder speakers, more powerful amps, etc in the future. If budget is a concern, then 14 gauge will work, as you don't have any runs exceeding 50'. 

For the best deals in cables, try Parts Express (forum sponsor) , Blue Jeans Cable, Monoprice, or RAM Electronics (forum sponsor).

Good luck.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out the sticky threads at the top of this forum:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/system-setup-connection/


----------

